
Red Hat Ceph 4: Easy-Peasy Installation - 0xF2
https://ceph.io/community/red-hat-ceph-4-easy-peasy-installation/
======
vcppds7878
Really nice tool that makes Ceph even more accessible and easy to bring up.

